
The Netherlands to Reclaim a Portion of the North Sea - lun4r
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fliefdevoorholland.wordpress.com%2F2016%2F07%2F23%2Finpoldering-deel-noordzee-kan%2F&edit-text=&act=url
======
azeirah
Dutchie here, this site is subtle but rather brilliant satire, hadn't seen it
before.

This article for example
[https://liefdevoorholland.wordpress.com/2016/07/27/plannen-b...](https://liefdevoorholland.wordpress.com/2016/07/27/plannen-
benelexit-gelekt/)

Benelexit, Benelux exit will introduce a new currency, the "florijn", in the
Benelux. This was found in a government report called "to b€ or not to b€"...
Yeah

------
HoopleHead
Judging by the map mock-up, that is a massive land mass. It would also push
the Netherlands well into territorial waters claimed Britain. This has got to
be a non-starter. It's either a speculative article or the [pretty messed up]
auto-translation is way off the mark.

Any genuine Dutchies care to chip in with an explanation?

